# Need help finding part



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys. Right side grab bar broke off. Cannot figure out where to purchase this part. Can be online, in the States, Europe, wherever. Just need it. For good and long time clients of mine. Thanks.


----------

